# How are western women thought of in Dubai



## Nead (May 11, 2011)

Anyone know what the Arabs make of western women in Dubai?
I'm pale and blonde and dress respectively but wondered what they think of the western women out there as I think I may have an opportunity to move. But don't want to of they think less of western women....
Tks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you are concerned with how they see you, put an abaya on so they dont know you are a western woman. Otherwise, in reality, you are a 'western' woman and do those things they see in the movies... You can come to dubai and not have much contact with many arabs here. I have met people been here years and have no local or gcc friends.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> If you are concerned with how they see you, put an abaya on so they dont know you are a western woman. Otherwise, in reality, you are a 'western' woman and do those things they see in the movies... You can come to dubai and not have much contact with many arabs here. I have met people been here years and have no local or gcc friends.



I remember vividly a time when every other post of yours would refer to your GCC friends who are wonderful people 

Btw didnt realize that you were from Austin; UT is my alma mater, loved my time there, Austin just about hit the sweet spot between big city and small town.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Nead said:


> Anyone know what the Arabs make of western women in Dubai?


Arabs are like any other race or group of people - there is no underlining thought process that characterises all.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> I remember vividly a time when every other post of yours would refer to your GCC friends who are wonderful people
> 
> Btw didnt realize that you were from Austin; UT is my alma mater, loved my time there, Austin just about hit the sweet spot between big city and small town.


I have a number of local friends and on most nights out, one comes along  The local people that I know and befriended are educated outside the uae and are not hardline uae locals. I just have met a good deal of people here who have been here years, and have little to no contact with any arab people outside of work. It is like people live in bubbles in the uae with their own 'kind'. 

Not all arabs are the same. I agree with Mr Rossi. Have had this discussion many times and this is where ME and west doesnt see eye to eye, and in my opinion, never will be able to. Even men that are married to western women, would not have their sisters or mothers, even their own daughters with these western women, out and about doing things their own western wives/gf's (which is a big no no for their sister to EVER have a bf... if that aint ass backwards I dont know what is) do, as it is unacceptable for good local uae women to do many of those things. 

I have had THIS discussion many many times....  Very hard to mesh these ideologies together. And usually ends in an argument.  Only so much common interests like motorcycles can smooth over.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Nead said:


> Anyone know what the Arabs make of western women in Dubai?
> I'm pale and blonde and dress respectively but wondered what they think of the western women out there as I think I may have an opportunity to move. But don't want to of they think less of western women....
> Tks


far for me to generalise, so i'd say _some _arab men think of western women exactly what _some _western men think of eastern women: if she doesn't want my attention, she must be a _________ (fill in with any vernacular term from the english variety you speak synonymous with 'prostitute').

since you're irish, what do irish men think of eastern european women, for instance? you may get an answer to your question then.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Nead said:


> Anyone know what the Arabs make of western women in Dubai?
> I'm pale and blonde and dress respectively but wondered what they think of the western women out there as I think I may have an opportunity to move. But don't want to of they think less of western women....
> Tks


They'll try to shag you.

So no different to any other race then....


----------

